# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Helical Antenna (εώς και 25dbi με 1 1/2μ boom)

## drf

Βρήκα ένα πολύ πολύ απλό σχεδιάκι για να φτιαχτεί κατευθυνόμενη κεραία τύπου Helical. Η θεωρία της αλλά και τα σχέδια της είναι υπάρχουν στο site του Jason Hecker.

Είναι κάτι που αξίζει πραγματικά να φτιαχτεί μιας και υπόσχεται 20dbi με μικρό μήκος boom.  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Πρέπει, όμως, νομίζω, να φτιαχθεί σε ζεύγη για συγκεκριμένες ζεύξεις και με την αυτή πόλωση. Δεν ξέρω τι δυνατότητες έχει να συνδεθεί ασύρματα με απλές κάρτες που δεν έχουν αντίστοιχες κεραίες.

----------


## drf

> Πρέπει, όμως, νομίζω, να φτιαχθεί σε ζεύγη για συγκεκριμένες ζεύξεις και με την αυτή πόλωση. Δεν ξέρω τι δυνατότητες έχει να συνδεθεί ασύρματα με απλές κάρτες που δεν έχουν αντίστοιχες κεραίες.


δεν έχουμε παρά να δοκιμάσουμε! Το Σάββατο εάν τα καταφέρω θα περάσω από το praktiker να πάρω τα σχετικά... Αλήθεια ποιός είπαμε ότι έχει N-type female για σασί ;  ::  

Εάν τα πάω καλά με το πρώτο σίγουρα θα φτιάξω και άλλα κομμάτια...

Κάνω attach το calculator που έχει στη σελίδα του ο τύπος...

----------


## stoidis

Απ' ότι φαίνεται αυτή η κεραία μπορεί να μας δώσει μεγάλο κέρδος (>20dbi) με μικρή δυσκολία κατασκευής.

Μάλιστα εκμεταλευόμενοι την κυκλική εκπομπή, θα μπορούμε να έχουμε δύο links το ένα σε δεξιόστροφη πόλωση και το άλλο σε αριστερόστροφη, στην ίδια συχνότητα, χωρίς να υπάρχουν παρεμβολές μεταξύ τους.

----------


## ggeorgan

drf
θα ξέρω για chassis type Ν-connectors (Female) αύριο, μεθαύριο. Είχα βρεί, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν στον Κατουμά (Κλαυθμώνος-Λέκκα) ή σε αγνώστου ονόματος κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών κοντά στο ΙΚΑ Χαλανδρίου.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## Tbl

aytes tis kerees tis exoume ftiaxei edw sth larisa kai den eidame kala apotelesmata. mporw na pw oti htan mia apotyxia.

katarxhn o typas pou tis ftiaxnei ypologizei tis apostaseis sto peripou , kai i empireia exei deiksei oti sta mikrokymata den yparxei peripou.

epishs to dyskolo sayth th kerea einai to pws 8a kaneis to matching, mias kai prepei na tairiakseis ta 150 ohm pou bgenei i kerea me ta 50 pou 8eloume emeis... ekeinos exei balei ena komati xalkou, pou oute leei poso mege8os exei, oute pws akribws to exei balei.. 
yparxoun bebea kai ala sxedia gia elikoeidhs kerees apo pio sobarous an8ropous pou exoun kanei kalyterh douleia.

kai pali omws opws anafer8ike kai prin i xrhsh ayths ths kereas mporei na einai mono se point2point links mias kai exei kyklikh polosi.

perisoteres plirofories gia thn kataskeyh pou kaname emeis mporeite na deite sto site tou larissa wireless (pou prosorina einai down)

73 de SV3EXP

----------


## drf

> aytes tis kerees tis exoume ftiaxei edw sth larisa kai den eidame kala apotelesmata. mporw na pw oti htan mia apotyxia.
> 
> katarxhn o typas pou tis ftiaxnei ypologizei tis apostaseis sto peripou , kai i empireia exei deiksei oti sta mikrokymata den yparxei peripou.


δε νομίζω να κάνει τους υπολογισμούς στο περίπου... γιατί και το calculator έχει που το κατεβάζεις και σου τυπώνει ακόμα και το σπείρωμα της κεραίας.





> epishs to dyskolo sayth th kerea einai to pws 8a kaneis to matching, mias kai prepei na tairiakseis ta 150 ohm pou bgenei i kerea me ta 50 pou 8eloume emeis... ekeinos exei balei ena komati xalkou, pou oute leei poso mege8os exei, oute pws akribws to exei balei..


σίγουρα έχεις διαβάσει το κείμενο τις σελίδας; αυτό το σημείο το εξηγεί ξεκάθαρα πιστεύω...





> yparxoun bebea kai ala sxedia gia elikoeidhs kerees apo pio sobarous an8ropous pou exoun kanei kalyterh douleia.


δε νομίζω ότι δεν είναι σοβαρός γιατί έχει ακόμα και τα paterns αλλά και τα γραφίματα απολαβής της κεραίας του...




> kai pali omws opws anafer8ike kai prin i xrhsh ayths ths kereas mporei na einai mono se point2point links mias kai exei kyklikh polosi.


και είναι πρόβλημα αυτό;  ::  




> perisoteres plirofories gia thn kataskeyh pou kaname emeis mporeite na deite sto site tou larissa wireless (pou prosorina einai down)


εάν έχεις καλύτερα σχέδια μπορείς να μας τα παραθέσεις να τα μελετήσουμε και αυτά..!!  ::  



de sv1gfq

----------


## MAuVE

> και είναι πρόβλημα αυτό;


Ωραίο timing.

Ελεγα το Σάββατο στην συνάντηση στο Flocafe ότι θα πρέπει να ψάξουμε να βρούμε τίποτα φτηνές κεραίες με κυκλική πόλωση γιά τις point to point ζεύξεις των κόμβων. O λόγος που το πρότεινα είναι διότι ως γνωστό για μία αξιόπιστη ζεύξη δεν αρκεί η οπτική επαφή, αλλά πρέπει να είναι καθαρή από εμπόδια και η πρώτη ζώνη fresnel, ή δυνατόν και η δεύτερη.
Τέτοιες ζεύξεις δεν υπάρχουν σε πόλεις, άρα θα έχουμε multipath. Η κυκλική πόλωση πλεονεκτεί σε αυτή την περίπτωση γιατί με την αντιστροφή της φοράς περιστροφής κατά την ανάκλαση και τον μεγάλο λόγο απόρριψης της αντίστροφης πόλωσης από την κεραία, δίνει πολύ μεγαλύτερη προστασία στο multi-path από όλες τις πολώσεις.

Ο Δαμιανός που το είχε ψάξει είπε ό,τι οι κεραίες που έχει βρεί με κυκλική είναι πολύ ακριβές. 

Ετσι η πρόταση γιά κατασκευή μου φαίνεται πολύ ωραία αν τα καταφέρουμε.

Οσο γιά την προσαρμογή της σύνθετης αντίστασης των 140 στο ARRL ANTENNA BOOK έχει και έναν άλλο τρόπο. Η εκδοσή μου είναι παλαιά 14 edition chapter 12 page 12-11.

Yπάρχει όμως και μία πιό "κουφή" πρόταση γι' αυτούς που έχουν πρόσβαση σε εργαστηριακό εξοπλισμό και δεν έχουν ξεχάσει (όπως εγώ) να δουλεύουν σε Smith chart. Δύο τέτοιες κεραίες και προσαρμογή με Y network.

Νίκος AW1AA

----------


## Tbl

leei xarakthristika sth selida tou :

- In order to match the antenna (from it's nominal 150ohms to the connector's and cables' 50ohm impedance) you need a strip of copper or brass about 15-20mm wide. I happened to have some adhesive copper tape at my work. You need a length that will follow the marked line where the spiral winds along the tube to the end. It has to span from one corner of the strip, winding along the spiral until the diagonally opposite corner will poke out above the endcap when everything is placed together. Cut the strip in half along the diagonal so you end up with a triangle that tapers to the corner. Strip dimensions of the adjacent sides 17mm and 71mm respectively with the hypotenuse 73mm should work. Aluminium won't solder so don't bother using that. Brass shim should do the trick though. See the diagram below on how to measure it up and place it. 

- Insert the tube into the 40mm endcap and mark where the spiral meets the top of endcap. Cut the wire off at this point but leave a few mm of excess wire. With the sandpaper, scrape off the enamel off the end of the wire to leave it shiny and easy to solder. 

- Carefully solder the narrow pointy end of the tapered strip to the wire and match up where the lower corner at the large end will solder neatly onto the stub of the N connector. You might need to use glue or sticky tape to hold it in place. You might have to do some trimming to get the strip to the correct length. This strip in effect acts as an impedance transformer. I don't know quite how it works, but I've done it four times with each strip of slightly different lengths and according the to two-port analyser it works well. 


loipon , den xerei kan pws doulebei ayto to pragma, apla exei dokimasei sthn tyxh kai blepei oti doulevei. kai den dinei akriveis diastaseis...


ena poly kalytero sxedio pisteyw einai ayto :

http://web.ccr.jussieu.fr/physio/amsat- ... helice.htm

einai bebea gia ali xrhsh i kerea, ala den yparxei megali diafora.
th sygekrimenei thn exei kataskeyasei o SV3BSF sth patra me megalh epitixia

btw to impedance matching ginetai me teleiws diaforetiko tropo.

oso gia thn elikoeidh polwsh, opws leei kai o synaderfos einai kalytera se merikes periptwseis, opws aytes p2p, alla aytes periorizonte sta backbones kai se tetoia pragmata. 

73 de SV3EXP

----------


## drf

αν και δε ξέρω γαλλικά  ::  βρήκα επίσεις άλλη μια υλοποίηση της helical. Δεκτή η αντίρηση σου για το impedance matching αλλά δεν έχουμε παρά να δοκιμάσουμε δύο τέτοιες... τι λες;  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> loipon , den xerei kan pws doulebei ayto to pragma, apla exei dokimasei sthn tyxh kai blepei oti doulevei. kai den dinei akriveis diastaseis...


Χωρίς να παίρνω όρκο, πιστεύω ότι βασίζεται στο ότι η χαρακτηριστική αντίσταση μίας γραμμής μεταφοράς πάνω από ένα ground plane εξαρτάται από την απόσταση της από αυτό. Μεγαλώνοντας σταδιακά την απόσταση αυτή επιτυγχάνει μία ομαλή μετάβoλή της χαρ. αντίστασης. Το γαλλικό σχέδιο μοιάζει να βασίζεται σε συντονισμένο stub και tap. Kατά την γνώμη μου θα είναι πιό δύσκολο να βρεί κάποιος χωρίς όργανα το σωστό σημείο του tap.

Νίκος AW1AA

----------


## priest

Ασχολήθηκα με την κατασκευή δύο ελικοειδών ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του Hecker και χρησιμοποιώντας το προγραμματάκι helical.exe που σου τυπώνει και πατρόν για να τυλίξεις το καλώδιο στη σωλήνα. Αποτέλεσμα: 2+ χαμένες ώρες κατασκευής...

----------


## MAuVE

> Ασχολήθηκα με την κατασκευή δύο ελικοειδών ακολουθώντας τις οδηγίες του Hecker και χρησιμοποιώντας το προγραμματάκι helical.exe που σου τυπώνει και πατρόν για να τυλίξεις το καλώδιο στη σωλήνα. Αποτέλεσμα: 2+ χαμένες ώρες κατασκευής...


Θα ενδιαφερόμουν να τις δώ. Στείλε μου pm αν συμφωνείς

----------


## dkounal

Έχει φτιάξει κανένας άλλος τέτοια και να λειτουργεί αξιοπρεπώς????

Μια απορία ακόμη... Τι είναι καλύτερο από πλευράς γωνίας εκπομπής σε μια helix, να βάλεις πιάτο ή όχι ??? Πρακτικά για να έχεις το λιγότερο θόρυβο γύρω σου.... Υποψιάζομαι ότι μάλλον πρέπει να είναι καλύτερο το πιάτο αλλά για πείτε μου....
Από την άλλη βέβαια για να κεντράρεις σωστά το πιάτο πρέπει να έχει μια καλή ταλαιπωρία....

----------


## dragon_syr

Τις κατασκευασα εδω και 6 μηνες για internet sharing και λειτουργουν ακομα...
στα 50 μετρα δινουν συνδεση στα 22 mbit. σπανια πεφτουν στα 5,5 mbit και σπανια παλι και για λιγο στα 50mbit δεν ξερω ακριβως τον λόγο που γίνετε αυτο...
ισως ατμοσφαιρικα φαινομενα.......λεω ισως......
αν ξερει καποιος ας μου λύσει την απορια

----------


## papashark

Tι συσκευές έχεις ?

Εάν δεν έχεις κατεβάσει ισχύ, τότε οι κεραίες σου δεν δουλεύουν καθόλου καλά.

[email protected]=74.5db

Mε EIRP 20db - 74.5db = -54.5 db [email protected]

Οπότε θα έπρεπε να είχες full speed ακόμα και με τις ενσωματομένες κεραίες.

Βέβαια στην πραγματικότητα συνήθως δεν παίζουν στα 50μέτρα με τις ενσωματομένες, αλλά με κεραία 6db κέρδος και την ισχύ στα 20 db eirp (συνολική) δεν θα έπρεπε να πέφτει τα 22.

----------


## jchr

εχει φτιαχτει ενα ζευγος ελικοειδων κεραιων για τη ζωνη των 1,2GHz με λογο στασιμου κυματος 1.15 , αν θυμαμαι καλα, στο εργαστηριο μικροκυματων στο τει αθηνας, με το εν λογο υπολογιστιρι... 
το προβλημα ηταν η προσαρμογη αντιστασης . ως γνωστο η η χαρακτηριστική αντίσταση σε μια τετοια κεραια ειναι 140 ομ οποτε χρειαζετε μια προσαρμογη για τα 50 που εχει το καλωδιο και ο πομποδεκτης .
Η προσαρμογη αυτη μπορει να γινει και με τον τροπο που περιγραφει ο mauve παραπανω αλλα και με ενα κυλινδρο διατομης D οπου μεσα του θα υπαρχει ο αγωγος (μεταφορας) διατομης d η σχεση λοιπον εινα Zo = 138 log (D/d)
αν τα θυμαμαι καλα... οπου Ζο = 50 ομ
Καποια στιγμη προσπαθησα να κανω ενα ζευγος και για τους 2.4 αλλα λογο του μηκους κυματος μικρενει η κατασκευη καπου κατι δεν βγηκε σωστα με αποτελεσμα να εχω λογο στασιμου κυματος περιπου 2,2

----------


## priest

Είχα φτιάξει 2 κεραίες με βάση το σχέδιο του Hecker. Δούλευα γύρω στη 1,5 ώρα για κάθε κεραία με το dremel και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να μην κάνει ούτε ping στα 100μέτρα. Φαίνεται, ότι στο σχέδιο πρέπει κάτι να του λείπει.... ένας προσαρμογέας ίσως.... όποιος θέλει να ασχοληθεί με helical κουράγιο. Όποιος δεν θέλει ας πάει στην ενότητα Λογισμικό->Windows που έχω κάνει post για ένα πρόγραμμα κατασκευής και εξομοίωσης κεραίας. Φτιάχνει μια yagi και κάνει τη δουλειά του (είναι εύκολο - το μόνο δύσκολο(?) είναι να βρεις κάποιο αλουμινά με CNC για να κόψει με ακρίβεια το κυρίως μέρος).

----------


## dragon_syr

Παιδια τελικά ήταν προβλημα καλωδιου.
Το ενα ακρο μεχρι την κεραια ειναι 8 μετρα και ειχα βαλει rg58(το ειχα)
τελικα το αντικατεστησα με lmr400 και εχω 100% σημα και συνδεση εξαιρετικη.

----------


## stelios111

> Βρήκα ένα πολύ πολύ απλό σχεδιάκι για να φτιαχτεί κατευθυνόμενη κεραία τύπου Helical. Η θεωρία της αλλά και τα σχέδια της είναι υπάρχουν στο site του Jason Hecker.
> 
> Είναι κάτι που αξίζει πραγματικά να φτιαχτεί μιας και υπόσχεται 20dbi με μικρό μήκος boom.



Μπορείς να μου δώσεις οδηγίες? 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## fengi1

Σιγα μη θυματε μετα 6 χρονια.

----------


## stelios111

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από drf
> 
> Βρήκα ένα πολύ πολύ απλό σχεδιάκι για να φτιαχτεί κατευθυνόμενη κεραία τύπου Helical. Η θεωρία της αλλά και τα σχέδια της είναι υπάρχουν στο site του Jason Hecker.
> 
> Είναι κάτι που αξίζει πραγματικά να φτιαχτεί μιας και υπόσχεται 20dbi με μικρό μήκος boom.  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Το λινκ σου δεν λειτουργεί  ::   ::

----------

